# Motorcycle medics



## crash_cart (Oct 3, 2007)

Read about this in _TIME_ magazine and found the online article.  What's next?, horse-drawn wagon ambulances for the Amish?


From the article. . .


> Enter motorbike medics, who flit between slow-moving cars and speed around stopped traffic. The two-wheeled first responders are dispatched from the 15 firehouses closest to São Paulo's main drags. Other cities employ moto-medics--London, Kuala Lumpur and Miami, among them-


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Oct 3, 2007)

The concept is actually fairly common in parts of Europe and is gaining ground here in the U.S. as well.

Daytona Beach F.D. has run a motorcycle paramedic program since 1994 primarily for the different special events (Bike Week, Speed Week, etc.) that are held in the city.

Seattle just announced last month that they're starting a program with four motorcycles for their downtown area. The article states there are similar programs in Miami and Pittsburgh.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, there is MERT of Miami:
Motorcycle Emergency Reponse Team

Their Harleys are quite impressive on Miami's crowded highways.

http://www.miamidade.gov/MDFR/MERT.asp


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 3, 2007)

EMSA of OKC has Segway medics at fairs, conventions, etc.. that carries a LP12, etc.. and awaits a transport unit.. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 4, 2007)

Segways? Oklahoma?   

I guess I pictured something different for Oklahoma.  By chance are they wearing big hats?  Or is that Texas?

Just messin' with ya Rid.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally think they look "dorky"; but I have heard good things especially in a crowd.. 

Yeah, I would think that they would invent a cowboy style hard hat by now..


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Oct 4, 2007)

You mean like this?





_from LabSafety.com - Vulcan Cowboy Hardhat_​


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 5, 2007)

For some of them.. it may not be big enough!..LOL


----------



## medicdan (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to change the subject, but a quick rant:

I am a proud Segway owner, and have been since they were first released (mine is approx the 45th off the line). I have always been fascinated with Segway-medics... they can move quickly through crowds, see over people's heads, and carry quite a bit. As well, they are very approachable by pedestrians, and a magnet for public interest in EMS. 

Personally, I think they look beautiful when moving; it seems like natural movement-- both for the segger (rider, EMT), and for the viewer.
It really is a shame they havent picked up as much as initially predicted, but I am still confident they will become better accepted.

As for the motorcycle, I believe there are services in the US that use motorcycles to some extent. Hatzolah, a community ambulance created for some religious Jewish communities, use motorcycles as fly-cars-- to get multiple personnel to the scene without a bus.


----------

